# Problème nappe SATA ??



## drogba-21 (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème, depuis hier soir mon MacBook Pro (Unibody) ne détectait plus du tout mon HDD. Lorsque je bootais sur le disque d'installation de Snow Leopard, aucun disque dur n'était présent dans l'utilitaire de disques.
Du coup j'ai essayé de brancher mon disque dur en externe, sur un adaptateur USB, et en lançant le Mac avec la touche alt, mon disque dur est bien présent ! Donc là mon Mac fonctionne, mais avec un disque dur branché en USB.

De ce fait, alors qu'à l'Apple Store on m'a dit que c'était certainement la carte mère, pensez-vous pas plutôt que le problème provienne de la nappe sata ?!


Merci,


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Si la carte mére était HS tu ne pourrais pas démarer du tout ( carte graphique et mémoire etc .. )

Donc oui , possible que ce soit la nappe.
As tu déjà ouvert ton ordi ?
Est t il sous garantie ?


----------



## drogba-21 (24 Février 2012)

Oui je l'ai ouvert malheureusement plusieurs fois, et il n'est plus sous garantie..


----------



## jeanrouch (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Où en êtes-vous maintenant ?


Vous avez trouvé une solution ?


Je dois avoir le même souci.

Merci.


----------



## kaos (29 Février 2012)

As tu la possibilité de tester avec un autre disque ou un disque externe ?


----------



## jeanrouch (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,


Je fonctionne actuellement avec des disques externes La cie en firewire 800.

Hier, plantage du disque externe avec mac os x dessus après avoir passer un coup de clamxav. plus moyen de démarrer dessus. plus moyen de réparer.

Le disque était branché en e-sata avec une carte express card.


POur le moment j'ai installer l'ancien disque interne dans un boitier externe. Reformater et installer mac os x dessus. je démarre à partir de là pour faire des sauvegardes au cas où mes disques externes plantent.

Je me dis après 1 mois de plantage qu'il doit y avoir un problème au niveau de la nappe sata ou carte mère.

J'ai un gros boulot à faire en ce moment. Je ne voudrais pas l'envoyer au SAV maintenant. Et je ne suis plus sous garantie.

Que faire ?

Comment savoir si c'est un problème matériel ?

Merci.


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2012)

Donne des precisions 

Fonctionner avec des disques externes ? c'est a dire ? 

quel ordinateur ? Le disque en question est une clone de ton HD interne ?


----------



## jeanrouch (1 Mars 2012)

L'ordi (macbook pro 17 pouces 2009) fonctionne actuellement à partir d'un disque externe branché en firewire 800. J'ai ré-installé le système et mes applications à partir d'une sauvegarde time machine dessus. Pour le moment ça a l'air de fonctionner.

Quand je mets un disque interne dans le mac, il n'est plus détecté. Pourtant, il fonctionne bien dans un boitier externe en usb.

Je sais pas quoi faire. Je vais essayer de travailler à partir du disque externe en firewire 800 en espérant que ça ne plante pas aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :    MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookPro5,2
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,8 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de curs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 :    6 Mo
  Mémoire :    4 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    MBP52.008E.B05
  Version SMC (système) :    1.42f4


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2012)

Oui dans ce cas , ça doit être un problème de nappe , elle est très fragile et il est recommandé de faire attention lors d'un changement de disque dur.

dailleurs voici un article sur la qualité de la nappe et pkoi elle ne supporte pas le sata 3

Est ce que le disque interne de ton mac est bien d'origine ?


----------



## jeanrouch (2 Mars 2012)

bonjour,


en allumant l'ordi, tout à l'heure et en ayant réinstallé le disque d'origine dans celui-ci avec mac os x dessus, grosse surprise, il démarre dessus.

Je précise qu'hier soir j'ai essayé après l'avoir réinstallé et il n'était pas détecté.

Donc si ça venait de la nappe ou du controleur sata (d'ailleurs c'est quoi la différence ?), des fois ça marche et des fois ça marche pas ..???


C'est embêtant parce que j'espère toujours que ça peut rester comme ça et fonctionner à nouveau.


----------



## kaos (2 Mars 2012)

Peut etre tentait tu de démarer avec le disque firewire toujours branché ?


----------



## jeanrouch (2 Mars 2012)

oui, peut-être.

Et que penses tu d'une remise à jour de l'EFI ?

J'ai la dernière version mais je me dis qu'il faut peut-être le supprimer et le réinstaller ?


----------



## kaos (2 Mars 2012)

ça vient peut etre du fait que tu avais branché le disque externe , ça me le fait aussi , si par erreur je laisse mon disque externe qui sert a cloner , il demarre dessus et l'ordi ne détecte plus l'interne ( je viens de faire le lien avec ton probléme )

Juste une histoire de priorité et de contrôleur SATA qui dans le macbook pro doit gérer ça à sa façon ...


----------



## jeanrouch (2 Mars 2012)

oui mais le problème au départ, il n'y avait aucun disque externe de branché.

L'ordi s'est bloqué et le disque interne a disparu.


----------



## beatloop (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Avez-vous solutionné le problème depuis ? Si oui, quelle en était la cause ? Contrôleur SATA hs ou nappe ?
J'ai le même problème sur un MacBook Pro 13" unibody mi-2010. Le disque est reconnu de temps en temps, très aléatoire... J'ai testé avec trois disques différents, dont un neuf, pareil


----------



## DouDou0304 (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerai également  savoir si votre problème a été résolu, et si oui par quel moyen ? Changement de la nappe sata ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## beatloop (26 Avril 2012)

Je me répond à moi-même et à DouDou0304 :

J'ai finalement changé la nappe SATA du disque dur et ça a bien solutionné le problème.
En regardant un peu sur les différents forums et notamment aux US, il s'avère que c'est un problème plus que fréquent , certains ont même dû remplacer cette nappe plusieurs fois durant la durée de vie de leur MacBook Pro :hein:
Comme d'hab. Apple ne considère pas ça comme un vice de fabrication et ne prend pas en charge hors de la période de garantie 

Pour info, j'ai acheté une nappe d'occasion chez BricoMac, pour une quarantaine d'euros. Tu dois pouvoir en trouver sur eBay également.


----------



## DouDou0304 (26 Avril 2012)

Oki merci pour ta réponse !
Bon bah c'est parti pour le changement de nappe, je posterai aussi pour vous dire si ça a résolu mon problème également.


----------



## ChristopheTélovir (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sur mon macbookpro 13" mid-2009 (5,5 - EFI : 1.7) depuis hier soir.
J'ai commandé une nappe sur brico mac. Je l'attends avec impatience !!
Dès que j'aurai procédé au changement je vous indiquerai si le problème est rentré dans l'ordre pour moi.


----------



## beatloop (30 Avril 2012)

Si c'est les mêmes symptômes, tu peux être quasi-certain que c'est la nappe. Ce qui est une bonne nouvelle, vu que sinon c'est la carte mère


----------



## DouDou0304 (30 Avril 2012)

Nappe commandée aujourd'hui sur ebay a 29.99, j'espère la recevoir cette semaine malgré les ponts !


----------



## DouDou0304 (16 Mai 2012)

Ca y est, câble reçu hier, installé, ça marche !

Je garde la facture au cas où Apple reconnaisse le problème, pour le remboursement.

J'en ai profité pour installer mon SSD, wahou !! Quelle vitesse !


----------



## DouDou0304 (18 Mai 2012)

Je pense aussi faire part de ce problème de nappe à Macgeneration, Mac4Ever et Macbidouille, histoire de voir si ils ont eu déjà des mails à ce sujet, et qui c'est peut être pourront ils alerter Apple, mais j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## kalm (19 Mai 2012)

Ça fait bien longtemps que ce problème de nappe est connu sur Macbidouille et ca doit être de même pour MGe.


----------



## LePoussin (20 Mai 2012)

Parfois le changement de nappe ne suffit pas, c'est la _logic board_ qu'il faut changer. C'est du moins ce qu'Apple m'a suggéré dans un Apple Store parisien...

On m'a également parlé de voltage insuffisamment élevé, comme source du problème avec certains SSD.


----------



## carpediem1331 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, je me permets d'upper ce sujet.

J'ai donc eu ce problème de dossier avec point d'interrogation.

Le dd à été testé et fonctionne.

J'ai donc commandé une nouvelle nappe, l'ai installée, et le MacBook s'est allumé sans problème.

J'ai bosse un peu avec, effectué les maj, et l'ai éteint.

Au rallumage, dossier avec point d'interrogation....

Qqchose aurait grillé la nappe?


----------



## beatloop (22 Juin 2012)

carpediem1331 a dit:


> Bonjour, je me permets d'upper ce sujet.
> 
> J'ai donc eu ce problème de dossier avec point d'interrogation.
> 
> ...



Etonnant, moi aucun problème depuis changement de la nappe... Soit t'as pas de chance et la nouvelle nappe est est également hs (certains l'on remplacé 3 ou 4 fois pendant la durée de vie de leur MacBook Pro), soit le problème vient de la carte mère et là c'est le drame...
Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de la situation.


----------



## LePoussin (24 Juin 2012)

beatloop a dit:


> Etonnant, moi aucun problème depuis changement de la nappe... Soit t'as pas de chance et la nouvelle nappe est est également hs (certains l'on remplacé 3 ou 4 fois pendant la durée de vie de leur MacBook Pro), soit le problème vient de la carte mère et là c'est le drame...
> Tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de la situation.



Personnellement, le changement de nappe n'a rien changé. Cela vient peut-être d'un composant plus en amont...


----------



## briseis (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Ayant vécu la même situation, j'apporte mon eau au moulin : 

1/ MacBook pro unibody. Après un an d'utilisation sans problème, plantage brutale avec une machine qui au reboot, ne trouve plus le disque dur (point d'interrogation)
2/ Recherche internet -> la nappe sata est fortement suspectée.
3/ Démontage du disque dur interne et montage de celui-ci sur une interface USB externe : La machine remarche sans problème. Aucune erreur sur le disque. Donc c'est bien la nappe.
4/ Quitte à commander une autre nappe, j'essaye de voir d'ou vient le problème : Des pistes sont "coupées" (Quand j'injecte un signal carré sur un des connecteurs, je ne le retrouve pas sur l'autre à l'oscillo).
5/ Donc elle est "foutue", et j'en fait l'autopsie : C'est une feuille de cuivre dans laquelle a été gravée les pistes, en particulier les 2 paires +/- du bus SATA. Je suspecte la zone de pliure d'avoir "cassée" (contrainte mécanique du pliage, puis vibration pendant un an), et effectivement, c'est bien sur la zone de pliure que une piste est coupée.
6/ Foutu pour foutu, je décape la zone en grattant, puis j'étame au fer à souder cette zone de pliure sur toutes les pistes. Miracle, ça répare la micro coupure, et la nappe est à nouveau ok.
7/ Remontage du tout, en scotchant les zones dénudées pour refaire l'isolation, et tout marche depuis (Ca fait une semaine)

Conclusion : Il y a bien un vice cachée dans la fabrication de cette nappe : La pliure, (la ou la nappe est fixée sur la coque) probablement réalisée à froid, de la feuille de cuivre  crée une zone de fragilité qui finie par faire une micro coupure des pistes.

Merci à Apple ... qui refuse de prendre en charge cette panne ! ...


----------



## lomedelouest (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, même avec des photos, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de faire valoir ça comme un défaut de fabrication?


----------



## berezina (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai envie de dire... +1 :rateau:

hé oui moi aussi mon macbookpro n'a plus de disque depuis ce matin :hein: disparu.
Donc je suis restée calme, très calme, et on va tester cet aprem le disque en externe et ensuite on devrait également diagnostiquer un problème de nappe...
Et quand ça sera fait, dites-moi, il est ou le meilleur plan pour changer cette nappe? Y'a une marque, un site? Parce que c'est vraiment nouveau pour moi je nage un peu...

Merci!


----------



## bercoffee (18 Avril 2014)

même problème, disque dur au fonctionnement aléatoire, disque dur en sata 3 détecté aléatoirement et disque dur en sata 2 fonctionne de moins en moins jusqu'au plantage


----------



## salimb83 (20 Février 2015)

en fait, moi aussi j'ai eu le meme problème, prb de nappe aussi, j'ai dû extraire le lecteur dvd pour le changer d'un double disque dur, mais le problème ici, c'est que y'a pas de son
des solutions svp ?


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (26 Janvier 2016)

briseis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ayant vécu la même situation, j'apporte mon eau au moulin :
> 
> 1/ MacBook pro unibody. Après un an d'utilisation sans problème, plantage brutale avec une machine qui au reboot, ne trouve plus le disque dur (point d'interrogation)
> ...



La vache, c'est un gros craquage ce que tu as fait !
En tout cas ta réponse est de loin hyper-pertinente pour ce petit souci.


----------

